# This sunday... Devils Elbow... be there or not.... ;)



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Everyones probly too far away but what the heck! T-curve and I are goin on a mission to Devils Elbow for an explore... a fisho friend of mine gave me the hot tip!

oh... and not the "mission" at Bowraville lol its on the way to Bowra hehe give either T-curve or myself a hoy and have yrself a great day!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Be sure to get a few pics of some steers Kerrie [not moo cows :lol: ]


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

You guys should try fishing devil's elbow in SA sometime, great spot.. its a notorious blind corner on our old highway, lots and lots of crashes have taken place there. Sorry saw devil's elbow and just had to read lol.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

just bumping this cos i can....

hope its not too annoying rofl


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

Where is this? and what State?


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Bowraville, Mid North Coast, NSW, Australia, Earth, the solar system, the universe....


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Are ya sure thats where it is ? :lol:


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

depending on how many beers i pack in the esky lmao :lol:


----------

